# What is the best vinyl cutter in 2019



## cryzzzl (Sep 27, 2013)

We started out with a Silouette in our t-shirt shop and it was great but we need something that can handle bigger jobs and something that is consistent! 
A friend gave us a Graphtec CE5000-60 that we are struggling with. I'm not sure if it's the learning curve or if it's a crappy cutter. 

I'm tired of wasting so much time and energy and VINYL! I just want something I can count on. 

Anyone with lots of experience with the cutters old and new with some advice?

Thank you!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

cameo 4 is coming
https://www.silhouetteschoolblog.com/2019/05/silhouette-cameo-4-15-20-silhouette.html


https://www.silhouetteschoolblog.com/2019/05/silhouette-cameo-4-pre-order-price-features.html


quote from article:
*Silhouette CAMEO 3 vs CAMEO 4 *

If you're comparing the Silhouette CAMEO 3 vs CAMEO 4 there are a lot of differences. The most significant are with the cutting capabilities of the new Silhouette machine.​ * Downward Cutting Force*

The Silhouette CAMEO 3 has a cutting force of 210 grams compared to the CAMEO 4's 5000 grams or 5kg. 
* Increased Cutting Speed and Acceleration *

The Silhouette CAMEO 4 cuts about 3 times faster than the Silhouette CAMEO3. That's considered the cutting speed - when the machine is cutting in a straight line.​ ​ The Accleration speed has also been increased by about 2x with the CAMEO 4 vs CAMEO 3. Acceleration is the speed at which the machine can cut when the blade has to turn a corner or changing direction.​ ​ ​ Considering both the improved speed and acceleration together - the average increased speed of an average cut job is about 2x faster than the CAMEO 3.​


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Roland. Don't look at anything else.


----------



## Diesel Tuner (Jan 7, 2013)

Graphtec is my choice. Had quite a few problems with a Roland. But Roland are ok. Some meterial Roland does a multi pass cut to cut through, where the Graphtec will cut with a single pass.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Check out the titan 2 28" or a 53" from uscutter. I have the titan 28" Its a beast cutter for what i do and has been flawless for almost 5yrs now for my business. Super quiet,fast accurate etc. Pm me if you want more info .


----------



## SasiDesign (Aug 7, 2019)

I started with a US Cutter SC 34 (coming soon to craigslist!) and was not happy at all. We added a Cameo 3 and we were impressed with the machine's capabilities but needed something larger. We got a Graphtec Plus CE6000-60 last year and I love it. Not one single ruined cut. Also, the Cameo is manufactured by Graphtec apparently.

I got a deal for the upgraded software that comes with the Graphtec and it's still mostly unused. There's a steep learning curve and I just haven't had the time. I'm still using US Cutter's Vinyl Master Cut for most of my design and cutting. I've saved several "settings" to the Graphtec for pressure, speed, etc. and it is easy to switch between settings. Is there anything in particular you have trouble with using the Graphtec?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

> I'm not sure if it's the learning curve or if it's a crappy cutter.



So what exactly ARE the problems you are having? No one can help you until they know what it is they're supposed to be offering help about. 



We could spend all day going round in circles offering opinions on what we deem to be the 'best' cutters, but that's of help to no one.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

did you download the proper drivers and cutting plotter controller from here?

try downloading the free trial version of scal (sure cuts alot),
and see if you can get it to cut from there

round and round


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Graphtec and Roland are both great. I very much prefer Graphtec for a plotter (we have 5 currently). We have both Roland print/cut as well as their standalone printers. I love their printers, not a huge fan of their plotters but they work fine and are reliable.
So if i was buying a standalone plotter i would buy another graphtec. I prefer the 8600 series though over the 6000's. 

There is another company, Summa and they make really nice plotters...but they tend to be expensive. They do have some cool features though! 

When it comes to software we use Adobe Illustrator with Graphtec plugin, or Signlab.
These are a few of the programs made for plotting:
Adobe Illy w/plugin
Corel Draw w/plugin
SignLab 
FlexiSign
Sure Cuts a lot
SignCut Pro
Cut Studio (Roland plotters)
Graphtec Studio (Graphtec plotters)
CyberCut Software
And there are probably dozens more.


----------



## cryzzzl (Sep 27, 2013)

webtrekker said:


> So what exactly ARE the problems you are having? No one can help you until they know what it is they're supposed to be offering help about.
> 
> 
> 
> We could spend all day going round in circles offering opinions on what we deem to be the 'best' cutters, but that's of help to no one.


Honestly, getting a consistent cut that doesn't pull, tug, miss spots, or cut straight through the backing. Blade settings on these things are ridiculously hard to figure out so I'm sure that's part of it along with some of the other settings that we didn't have to contend with when using the Silouette. 

Someone just gave this to us and we've downloaded manuals and watched videos and tried Cuttingmaster 4 as a Corel plug-in which is the only thing we've had success with, Graphtec Studio not working at all. 

Every time we think we have settings dialed in and think we're going along fine, something goes wrong.

Not sure if we got a lemon or if we just need to read another freakin manual or tutorial or need new software or what. 

This is part of the reason we are wanting to start from scratch with a brand new cutter.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

try a different software< this works the graphtec. Demo of scalps5 or 5pro
. https://www.craftedge.com/products/products_scal.html


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

cryzzzl said:


> Honestly, getting a consistent cut that doesn't pull, tug, miss spots, or cut straight through the backing. Blade settings on these things are ridiculously hard to figure out so I'm sure that's part of it along with some of the other settings that we didn't have to contend with when using the Silouette.
> 
> Someone just gave this to us and we've downloaded manuals and watched videos and tried Cuttingmaster 4 as a Corel plug-in which is the only thing we've had success with, Graphtec Studio not working at all.
> 
> ...


Check your cutting strip, some of the issues you are describing can be a from a worn cutting strip. They are not expensive and easy to replace yourself.
Since this is a used plotter i would replace it (the cutting strip) and go from there. It is commonly missed when doing maintenance on the plotter. You also can look into "clean cut" blades, they are much better then oem and last longer as well as being cheaper.


----------



## cryzzzl (Sep 27, 2013)

Amw said:


> Check your cutting strip, some of the issues you are describing can be a from a worn cutting strip. They are not expensive and easy to replace yourself.
> Since this is a used plotter i would replace it (the cutting strip) and go from there. It is commonly missed when doing maintenance on the plotter. You also can look into "clean cut" blades, they are much better then oem and last longer as well as being cheaper.


Great! Thanks for that advice. We'll look into it!


----------



## mjones8154 (Aug 16, 2019)

you asked what the best plotter is. I would have to say that Summa is the best plotter out there. I have a D75, which is a drag knife 30 inch, and never had a problem with it in about 5 years.


Martin


----------



## DoubleDaggerTees (Sep 22, 2016)

I just picked up a Cricut Maker for vinyl for shirts and other objects and I'm happy with it so far, but haven't used it on any shirts yet. I have a roll of Siser vinyl to try that I first cut using a GCC vinyl cutter, but my wife bought a role of Cricut vinyl.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

its user error. I cut with the ce5000-60 but I use cutmaster 3 and adobe ai. you need to adjust the blade right


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I had the Graphtec CE5000 and the main board went out on it after 7 years. The cost to replace it was more than half of a new replacement. I haven't done so yet and just pressed my VersaCamm into service for cut projects.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

cryzzzl said:


> Blade settings on these things are ridiculously hard to figure out so I'm sure that's part of it along with some of the other settings that we didn't have to contend with when using the Silouette.





You should just be able to feel the blade when you run your finger over it. Any more than that and it is too far out. Drag the blade holder over a piece of vinyl by hand with a small amount of downward pressure - it should cut the vinyl. When you have that sorted cutting force controls most of the rest.


I would buy a new blade and cutting strip before replacing the machine.


I find the Graphtec Studio works best when exporting files from my design software as .eps at 72dpi.


----------

